# Torque Slingshot?



## NattyShotz

I have a natural fork I made last week, and have been shooting it for the last few days. I've been thinking a lot about getting a polymer slingshot from Simple Shot, and the Torque has really caught my eye. However, I have a few questions.

1. Are the "stock bands" as difficult to pull back as the Trumark Heavy Pull tubular bands?

2. How do the Chinese style looped bands compare to regular surgical tubing?

3. Can the Torque slingshot accept any/most flat bands in an OTT configuration?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Hey thought I would contribute my $0.02. The Torque is a great slingshot because of its versatility. To answer your questions I will give you my opinions.

1 I think the stock bands are way more efficient by that I mean they are not as difficult to draw but shoot faster.

2 I really like Dankung or Chinese style tubes. To me they are easy to setup and easy to shoot. However I don't have much experience with "surgical" tubing.

3 The Torque easily handled every flat band I ever tried on it, therabands, exercise bands, various thicknesses of latex, and even office rubber.

Hope this helps. If I can clarify anything let me know.


----------



## NattyShotz

raventree78 said:


> Hey thought I would contribute my $0.02. The Torque is a great slingshot because of its versatility. To answer your questions I will give you my opinions.
> 
> 1 I think the stock bands are way more efficient by that I mean they are not as difficult to draw but shoot faster.
> 
> 2 I really like Dankung or Chinese style tubes. To me they are easy to setup and easy to shoot. However I don't have much experience with "surgical" tubing.
> 
> 3 The Torque easily handled every flat band I ever tried on it, therabands, exercise bands, various thicknesses of latex, and even office rubber.
> 
> Hope this helps. If I can clarify anything let me know.


Thanks for the well thought out reply, raventree78. You might have finally sold me on the Torque. I was concerned about attaching flat bands to it, but you cleared that up.

Now to finally make the decision between the Scout, Axiom OTT/TFF, and the Torque! I just received 1000 3/8 inch steel shot today, which should give me plenty of time to decide.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

That is a good list of options. I love the Axiom design the Scout would be my runner up and then the Torque. Nothing wrong with the Torque, just did not "feel right" for me. Actually I have had 2 of them on different occasions and got rid of them both. I really like all the options that the Torque offers but it is just not for me. But your mileage will vary.


----------



## NattyShotz

Would you recommend the Axiom Champ or the standard size Axiom? My hands are average for a male, maybe even a little smaller than most. I'm not a fan of the Ocularis attachment system either. I think it looks weird and ugly.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Yeah I'm not a fan of the Ocularis either, I want to like it but I just don't. I like a sharp angle to aim with and the round Ocularis throws me off. I tried the Champ sized Axiom and it was just too small for me. I could not get a consistent hold on it, it wanted to get lost in my hand. But that said I have large hands. I much prefer the standard sized Axiom. I don't know if you are aware or not but the Simple Shot ott/ttf Axiom can be drilled and cut for looped tubes. So all three of your choices offer about the same options for attaching flats / tubes. I wish that they offered the full sized Axiom in the "Yellow Jacket" or "Rebel" color schemes.


----------



## NattyShotz

Thanks for the tip about modifying the Axiom. I know what you mean, I really like the "Yellow Jacket" color scheme, but I'm not sure if the Champ will be the right size (I wear a large in most gloves).

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

Being new shooter I would go with the regular Axiom. I will be more forgiving. Larger fork gap and more space for your hand to grip without being too near the fork gap. This will reduce the probability of fork / hand hits. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## NattyShotz

raventree78 said:


> Being new shooter I would go with the regular Axiom. I will be more forgiving. Larger fork gap and more space for your hand to grip without being too near the fork gap. This will reduce the probability of fork / hand hits. But that is just my opinion.


I was leaning more towards the regular Axiom, your response cemented my decision. It's a bummer the color schemes aren't offered, but it's not a deal breaker by a long shot. Plus, I like the fact you can band the Axiom both OTT and TTF, which is nice for a newbie like myself, as compared to the Torque (OTT only). How do you feel about the Flip Clip attachment system? I don't need an attachment system but they seem nice for quick bandset changes.


----------



## tastetickles

The torque is a great slingshot. Having no experience whatsoever with slingshot before I got mine, it was relatively easy to pick up and shoot without any issues. The only fork hit I ever got was shooting irregular ice cube the first time. No more issues after practicing proper draw form in front of mirror.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz

tastetickles said:


> The torque is a great slingshot. Having no experience whatsoever with slingshot before I got mine, it was relatively easy to pick up and shoot without any issues. The only fork hit I ever got was shooting irregular ice cube the first time. No more issues after practicing proper draw form in front of mirror.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Thank you for responding tastetickles. Being a newbie myself, that is my main concern- ease of use. I am leaning towards the Axiom model, but the Torque is definitely on my wish list. To be honest, both of them look so darn good!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles

NattyShotz said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The torque is a great slingshot. Having no experience whatsoever with slingshot before I got mine, it was relatively easy to pick up and shoot without any issues. The only fork hit I ever got was shooting irregular ice cube the first time. No more issues after practicing proper draw form in front of mirror.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for responding tastetickles. Being a newbie myself, that is my main concern- ease of use. I am leaning towards the Axiom model, but the Torque is definitely on my wish list. To be honest, both of them look so darn good!
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I was initially looking for a slingshot and the Scout caught my attention (in my head I always thought they were all hammer grip style as depicted in Archie comics) then I saw the Torque. As I'm a big fan of automotive design particularly how shapes can enhance rigidity, I was convinced the Torque with its non symmetrical shape were meant to provide the ergonomics a proper slingshot needed. Needless to say I wasn't disappointed at all but I had to get the pink one coz Real Man shoots pink slingshot..... J/k.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78

I use the Flip Clips on the 3 of my Scouts that use flat bands on, I love them. Once you get the feel for them it is just so simple to change bands. The one thing I noticed on mine (I might be doing this wrong) is when I switch from ott to ttf I have to take my clips off and switch sides. I do this because they seem to fit better one way or the other based on which side they are on. Maybe someone else can affirm or correct me on this?


----------



## brucered

The Torque is an amazing frame and one I reach for very often.

You can't go wrong with one.


----------



## NattyShotz

brucered said:


> The Torque is an amazing frame and one I reach for very often.
> 
> You can't go wrong with one.


I can always get an Axiom later. The Torque caught my eye first, so I'm going with my gut. Now I have to decide on the color. I'm really digging the drab green, although I'm sure the white or the flame would be easier to find if I misplaced it in the field.


----------



## NattyShotz

I'm excited about ordering the Torque! I haven't tried the looped tubes yet, but from the looks of it they are a zip to install, which is always nice. Not to mention I have a couple of flat band sets and a ton of office rubber.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Torque is awesome. I have one of Raventree's  For me it fits very well - and its an awesome frame. Stock bands are fantastic - highly recommend these - I'd buy only these or same in 1842 if postage from the sates was less. I prefer tube to flats for a number of reasons. Also a nicely grippy frame.

However the narrow fork gap... This is the only frame I've experienced a fork hit on (2 in a row... bad day...). Though I suspect that it was due to ammo misalignment in the pouch. Worth bearing in mind - though do suspect that OTT flats may alleviate this (but not tried as yet). Image was easily 'fixed' with some water paper. If using looped tubes you need to keep an eye that everything aligned nicely - also at the frame end.

I also shoot mine regularly with 1632 looped and 6mm plastic BB's which is fun.

I have the green - Like the colour.


----------



## NattyShotz

mattwalt said:


> Torque is awesome. I have one of Raventree's  For me it fits very well - and its an awesome frame. Stock bands are fantastic - highly recommend these - I'd buy only these or same in 1842 if postage from the sates was less. I prefer tube to flats for a number of reasons. Also a nicely grippy frame.
> 
> However the narrow fork gap... This is the only frame I've experienced a fork hit on (2 in a row... bad day...). Though I suspect that it was due to ammo misalignment in the pouch. Worth bearing in mind - though do suspect that OTT flats may alleviate this (but not tried as yet). Image was easily 'fixed' with some water paper. If using looped tubes you need to keep an eye that everything aligned nicely - also at the frame end.
> 
> I also shoot mine regularly with 1632 looped and 6mm plastic BB's which is fun.
> 
> I have the green - Like the colour.


Why do you prefer tubes to flats? In my limited experience they seem less efficient. However, I have only used Trumark heavy pull bands and Daisy Powerline bands. Are the Chinese style tubes better?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

The chinese tubes are I think much better than anything I've tried on a bent wire type frame. I suspect they may be less fast than say TBG - but I don't have a way to measure that. Though there was a fair amount of praise for the Trumark red tapered tubes - been keen to try them.

But plenty powerful/fast enough for any type of shooting anyone would ever need. I've shot them as full / pseudo / singles - with some interesting results... Tubes seem to have a stretch of around 450-475% realistically...

I like them as - they are really easy to make up tube sets - no cutting.

Less work - so generally cheaper to buy ready made

Generally consistent

Last for ages - very cost effective

Can be swopped out between frames - or frames between sets - so hunting / target / plinking just in seconds - no-tie. Adds a lot of versatility - and again is super cost-saving for me. I have a Torque, DanKung X6 style and my tube sets are 'instantly' transferrable between any of them. I also have a Wasp Delta Wing, A Custom Axiom, A Milbro-esque which use a soft-plug/matchstick approach and also accept looped tubes quickly. Basically I can shoot bb's and hunting steel in one frame without any hassles...

The setup's I like for 3/8 steel ( active length of 210mm for a 32'' draw - same as Simple Shot ).

1842 and 2040 full loop

1745 pseudo - 1/3 loop

2050 single - this one seems to have more speed/power than expected...


----------



## Ibojoe

I love my torque. It's not just Ott you know. Like MW mentioned a 2050 single tied ttf is one of my favorite configurations. Nathan has a video on how to tie it. You can't go wrong with the torque, it's a great shooter!!


----------



## Flatband

I'll go Torque as my favorite.


----------



## mattwalt

Thanks to this post - got mine out today - based up for BB's for the hell of it (looped 117B office bands). Its such an amazingly comfortable frame - a really great little shooter.


----------



## NattyShotz

I just now ordered my Torque slingshot in drab green, along with a Dankung 1842 bandset and a +P double layer bandset from Simple Shot. Thank you all for your recommendations and help. I can't wait for my package to arrive!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz

mattwalt said:


> The chinese tubes are I think much better than anything I've tried on a bent wire type frame. I suspect they may be less fast than say TBG - but I don't have a way to measure that. Though there was a fair amount of praise for the Trumark red tapered tubes - been keen to try them.
> 
> But plenty powerful/fast enough for any type of shooting anyone would ever need. I've shot them as full / pseudo / singles - with some interesting results... Tubes seem to have a stretch of around 450-475% realistically...
> 
> I like them as - they are really easy to make up tube sets - no cutting.
> Less work - so generally cheaper to buy ready made
> Generally consistent
> Last for ages - very cost effective
> Can be swopped out between frames - or frames between sets - so hunting / target / plinking just in seconds - no-tie. Adds a lot of versatility - and again is super cost-saving for me. I have a Torque, DanKung X6 style and my tube sets are 'instantly' transferrable between any of them. I also have a Wasp Delta Wing, A Custom Axiom, A Milbro-esque which use a soft-plug/matchstick approach and also accept looped tubes quickly. Basically I can shoot bb's and hunting steel in one frame without any hassles...
> 
> The setup's I like for 3/8 steel ( active length of 210mm for a 32'' draw - same as Simple Shot ).
> 1842 and 2040 full loop
> 1745 pseudo - 1/3 loop
> 2050 single - this one seems to have more speed/power than expected...


Your reply sold me on the Torque. I can't wait to get it in my hands. Luckily I live in NC, just like Nathan! Shipping shouldn't be too long 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz

Also, can the 1842 Dankung tubes kill small game with 3/8 inch steel?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz

mattwalt, I have a spare set of Trumark heavy pull bands (shot around 30 times). I'd like to mail them to you to try out, as I'm not a big fan.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

NS - thats very generous - thank you!

3/8 steel and 1842 - pretty confident you should not have an issue taking small game. There are youtube video's of the torque with the standard shipped 2040 taking rabbit. For me 1842 are the optimum all-round tubes, if I could only buy one kind it would be them.


----------



## pirateking

I got some of both 1842/1745 tubes, a dozen SS pouches and made several sets. Pawnshop needle nose pliers and a punch got me the pseudo tapers easy. And I get to/have shot many pounds of marbles[htt p://mcgillswarehouse.com/m55-16mm-transparent-clear-with-yellow-swirls-shiny-glass-marbles-e9hf] with these and it was worth the time money and effort. Many hours more fun. Tubes are as noted easy to tie, and retie and they can last long if we're careful. Oh, when you get some theraband or latex and you can figure flats out too. some think that's even easier...

anyway, look around as someone on here already figured out most of it, probably posted a video, so you can too.


----------

